# Cannot install ATI Radeon drivers

## mr_scary

I've recently completed an install and I am now looking at my video card with the hopes of installing a window manager.

I have an ATI Radeon X600 Pro PCI-E card.

I figure these are my next steps:

1. emerge ati-drivers

2. emerge xorg-x11

3. emerge xfce {or fluxbox}

The problem I have is at step one (go figure).  I get the following error:

```

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o] Error 1

make: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r6'

 * DRM module not built

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1

>>> Install ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1 into /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/image/ category x11-drivers

 * Installing fglrx module

install: cannot stat `fglrx.ko': No such file or directory

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1020:   Called src_install

  ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1.ebuild, line 205:   Called linux-mod_src_install

  linux-mod.eclass, line 540:   Called die

!!! doins fglrx.ko failed

```

I've read that there is something wrong with my gentoo kernel sources.  I also heard about some patches that exist somewhere that deal with this sort of error.

Looking for advice,

Peter

----------

## Jarhead

You need to use the latest version of the driver, which is masked by ~x86.  Add the line 

```

x11-drivers/ati-drivers ~x86

```

to /etc/portage/package.keywords.

This will allow you to install the needed drivers.  HTH

----------

## mr_scary

Thank you Jarhead.

I'm trying your suggestion now.  I'll report back as soon as I'm done.

Peter

----------

## mr_scary

Very nice Jarhead!

It worked this time.

However, I received some interesting info:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> QA Notice: the following files contain runtime text relocations
> 
>  Text relocations force the dynamic linker to perform extra
> ...

 

Peter

----------

## Jarhead

Those are just some things that the developers thought you should know.  The same information is covered here in the wiki.  This will probably save you some headaches later.

----------

## mr_scary

Everything was going quite well.  I installed xfce4 but when I startx I get thrown nasty errors:

```

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686

Current Operating System: Linux mu 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 #5 SMP Thu Jan 11 06:01:50 EST 2007 i686

Build Date: 10 January 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jan 12 08:35:59 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "keyboard" (module does not exist, 0)

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:5:0:1) found

(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

(EE) No Input driver matching `mouse'

(EE) No Input driver matching `mouse'

(EE) No Input driver matching `keyboard'

No core keyboard

Fatal server error:

failed to initialize core devices

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

```

Any idea where I should start picking up the pieces?

Peter

----------

## Jarhead

You need to put

```

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard,mouse"

```

into your /etc/make.conf and then emerge xorg-server.  This will install the needed drivers.

----------

## mr_scary

I have

```

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

```

You use a comma but other docs I've read do not.

Peter

----------

## mr_scary

I did some emerging and now I get this:

```

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:5:0:1) found

(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/mouse

        No such file or directory.

(EE) Mouse1: cannot open input device

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Mouse1"

(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/mouse2

        No such file or directory.

(EE) Mouse2: cannot open input device

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Mouse2"

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+us" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

No core pointer

Fatal server error:

failed to initialize core devices

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

```

----------

## kraix

the aiglx errors you can ignore, as can you ignore the bus instance one also, the mouse ones are important. The aiglx one referencing the fglrx_dri.so might be important.

Did you emerge xorg-server with INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard" at the minimum?

----------

## 414C485649

For me it sounds like a bad configuration of the x server.  Try xorgconfig to create your xorg.conf, it's a very customizable way.

----------

## Jarhead

You are correct.  There should not be a comma.

----------

## Specter64

for the mouse you may need to change the line to /dev/input/mice

for me the error about missing the fglrx doesn't effect a thing

Edit: removed erroneous info

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post your /etc/make.conf ? , because we don't know if you set the 

VIDEO_CARDS="" in your file.

I saw that you installed manually the ati-drivers, you don't have to do that when your make.conf is configured correctly.

----------

## mr_scary

Here is my make.conf file:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=opteron -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

USE="bzip2 cups mmx ncurses readline X zlib"

```

You say I do not need to emerge ati-drivers???  That's news to me.  Let me know.

Anyway, all seems to be working well now.  I even believe to have 3D acc. running after adding these parts to my xorg.conf:

```
Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "false"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load       "GLcore"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "dri"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Does that look ok?

OT question: If I intend on running XFCE as my desktop environment should I have other USE options?

Peter

----------

## d2_racing

 *mr_scary wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You say I do not need to emerge ati-drivers???  That's news to me.  Let me know.
> 
> 

 

When you set the VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" , portage will automatically emerge the ati-driver  :Smile: 

----------

## mr_scary

All the documentation I have read state that I must both use 'fglrx' in make.conf as well as emerge ati-drivers.  Can you point me to documentation that supports your claim?

Peter

----------

## d2_racing

Sorry, I think you are right, but I tought that when you put fglx and ati in your make.conf, it will emerge automatically the ati-driver.

Personnaly, I use radeon in my make.conf, and the open-source driver was emerge automatically  :Smile: 

----------

## Arla

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Sorry, I think you are right, but I tought that when you put fglx and ati in your make.conf, it will emerge automatically the ati-driver.
> 
> Personnaly, I use radeon in my make.conf, and the open-source driver was emerge automatically 

 Perhaps you meant that ati-drivers will be emerged as part of emerging xorg-x11? That makes sense to me, at least.

I'm having the same problem and graphics card, so I hope the information in this thread will help me too!

----------

